# Nikon reports "extraordinary loss", DL line cancelled



## JohanCruyff (Feb 13, 2017)

Source:
http://www.nikon.com/news/2017/0213_dl.htm
http://www.nikon.com/news/2017/20170213_1_e.pdf

IR Site: http://www.nikon.com/about/ir/news/index.htm#y2017


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Nikon reports “extraordinary loss”, DL line cancelled*






Source: http://www.photoscala.de/2017/02/13/nikon-steckt-tief-in-der-krise/

Dwarf-sensor stuff and mirrorslappers, no convincing mirrorless ILC systems with APS-C and FF sensors = doom.


----------



## michi (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Nikon reports “extraordinary loss”, DL line cancelled*

I like to see Nikon do well so that there is some healthy competition.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Nikon reports “extraordinary loss”, DL line cancelled*



AvTvM said:


> Dwarf-sensor stuff and mirrorslappers, no convincing mirrorless ILC systenms wi8th APS-C and FF sensors = doom.



Yeah, doom. ******* just like Olympus and Panasonic who have no APS-C and FF mirrorless.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Nikon reports “extraordinary loss”, DL line cancelled*



Mikehit said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Dwarf-sensor stuff and mirrorslappers, no convincing mirrorless ILC systenms wi8th APS-C and FF sensors = doom.
> ...



Panasonic survives on "video ticket". Oly is definitely *******, even more so than Nikon.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Nikon reports “extraordinary loss”, DL line cancelled*

YAPOD

The "extraordinary loss" comes from severance packages for 1000 workers..... in the long run, this is a cost saving measure which can improve profitability....

What this looks like to me is that they are getting out of (or reducing presence) in the P/S market. In the long term, this may be a good business decision, but only time will tell.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Nikon reports “extraordinary loss”, DL line cancelled*

Nikons profit comes from DSLR's. Their mirrorless line flopped, and even high end P&S are going away, since Canon saw that they were the only market several years ago and has a huge head start in premium P&S bodies.

Nikon could produce a mirrorless version of the Df without risking money on lens development and tooling. We may see that happen.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Nikon reports “extraordinary loss”, DL line cancelled*

Sorry, double post.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31932.msg650671#msg650671


----------

